# Torrent download 24*7..suggestion required



## SahilAr (Nov 26, 2012)

I am considering buying Raspberry Pi for torrents,should i buy it for torrents or buy a tablet/router for downloading torrents?I want to access them anywhere on the go.the budget is 3-5k maximum!!Tab/pi/router will be used 24*7 for downloading torrents as i have unlimited data plan.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 26, 2012)

Bump..............
I want the same thing, but I am on a lower budget............ So what are the cheapest options........


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 26, 2012)

Asus RT-N13U B1 FTW!! or else get any cheap tab!


----------



## debarshi (Nov 26, 2012)

What about the new ubislate one?


----------



## SahilAr (Nov 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Asus RT-N13U B1 FTW!! or else get any cheap tab!



And why not the raspberry pi?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 26, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> And why not the raspberry pi?


Bro Raspberry pi ain't made for downloading purposes! IMO 
a Cheap Tab can be better

Edit:-
Raspberry Pi is no doubt got a very powerful graphical processing power!


> 24*7 for downloading torrents


I think this will screw pi!


----------



## SahilAr (Nov 27, 2012)

What about electricity bill?Running a cheap tab 24*7 won't create huge bills?and any suggestions for some cheap tabs between 4-5k?BTW why not the routers for torrents??


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 27, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> What about electricity bill?Running a cheap tab 24*7 won't create huge bills?and any suggestions for some cheap tabs between 4-5k?BTW why not the routers for torrents??


asus rt-n13u b1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2012)

intel atom kit comes for ~3000.add 2gb ram for ~700,hard disk & any cheap psu(old or new for ~550) & you have got yourself a fully functional 24/7 downloading system(with unmatched flexibility compared to routers,tabs etc) with avg power consumption of ~40-50W(i know router consumes even less but rest assured the difference in savings even for a whole year will be less than the price of a medium size veg dominos pizza  )


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats an excellent piece of advice


----------



## mitraark (Nov 27, 2012)

Just use your current PC.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope, she will burn itself up in two days the way she gets heated up if I keep her on for two-three days at a stretch


----------



## SahilAr (Nov 27, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> intel atom kit comes for ~3000.add 2gb ram for ~700,hard disk & any cheap psu(old or new for ~550) & you have got yourself a fully functional 24/7 downloading system(with unmatched flexibility compared to routers,tabs etc) with avg power consumption of ~40-50W(i know router consumes even less but rest assured the difference in savings even for a whole year will be less than the price of a medium size veg dominos pizza  )



I like your config,but i am thinking that instead of building a new downloading rig,wouldn't it be good if i run the downloading task on my current cpu and the specs are:
CPU-Intel Core 2 Duo e7200
MOBO-Intel Dg31pr
RAM-2GB DDR2
Hard Drive-1.5 TB(Corrupted..but will buy a new one)
PSU-Intex(Local one costed me 400 INR)
Will the difference in savings even for a whole year will still be less than the price of a medium size veg dominos pizza


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

No, I guess it will be a lot more


----------



## Neo (Nov 27, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Nope, she will burn itself up in two days the way she gets heated up if I keep her on for two-three days at a stretch



Heh. Keep your PC on for an year non stop and nothing will happen  .
Anyway, Raspberry Pi will be FTW.
You can also look at some NAS Drivers, but they might be costly.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

I know that, but with my current INTEX psu (cheap rig), I dont think she'll last long, with the kind of efficiency it has......if i keep her on 24x7 (I get a burning smell now and then, I am used to it)

And +1 for Raspberry Pi.......

If only it had VGA out...........hmmmm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2012)

there will be ~60W of power difference between atom & c2d e7200(at usual/low consumption expected in downloading rig) so in 24 hours difference will be 24*60=1440W=1.44unit per day(approx Rs.5-6).so in a year assuming 24/7 running saving will be ~1800.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Asus RT-N13U B1 FTW!! or else get any cheap tab!



I guess the broadband connection you are using, supports PPPoE, right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I guess the broadband connection you are using, supports PPoE, right?


Yeah You Mean PPPoE ?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep thats what he means....... considering there isnt anything else like that


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 3, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> there will be ~60W of power difference between atom & c2d e7200(at usual/low consumption expected in downloading rig) so in 24 hours difference will be 24*60=1440W=1.44unit per day(approx Rs.5-6).so in a year assuming 24/7 running saving will be ~1800.



That means the difference in savings for a whole year will be less than the price of a medium size veg dominos pizza?? 
And rather than going for cheap tabs/router/raspberry pi..i should go for my current pc for downloading na?or i should go with a router/tab/raspberry Pi?If i add Modem+Router and UPS too then how much the savings will be?Suppose the ups is of 1KVA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

cheapest dominos medium veg pizza costs 190.i don't recommend tabs/routers etc for 24/7 downloading & extra power consumption of modem+router is negligible.UPS simply transfer power after charging its battery so again its consumption is negligible.use your c2d e7200 system & use lcd monitor/remote login to access it(crt monitor consume lot more power).only use this rig to download/browsing & with avg cpu use of ~10-20% its power consumption should be ~90W without monitor which is same as a laptop with graphics card.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2012)

My PC runs 24x7 uploading at 10 MB/s throughout the day, CPU Usage is 30% minimum at any time, the amount of dust inside my cabinet makes the CPU go upto 55 idle and 75 load. 

If you get a burning smell from your cabinet you replace it immediately, otherwise it should run 24x7 without any problem. I have my home PC with Frontech PSU running 24x7 as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

upload at 10MB/s(80mbps or 10mbps?),where?some corporate line connection perhaps.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 3, 2012)

@whitestar_999,thanks for the advice mate,i will be using my C2d for downloading,btw can you suggest me any good router between 2-3k range,i need QOS Bandwidth Management,Flashing Custom Firmware..it must have decent RAM and Flash Memory.USB(In addition) would be good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

mitraark said:


> My PC runs 24x7 uploading at 10 MB/s throughout the day, CPU Usage is 30% minimum at any time, the amount of dust inside my cabinet makes the CPU go upto 55 idle and 75 load.
> 
> If you get a burning smell from your cabinet you replace it immediately, otherwise it should run 24x7 without any problem. I have my home PC with Frontech PSU running 24x7 as well.


how much is the electricity bill?



Neo said:


> Heh. Keep your PC on for an year non stop and nothing will happen  .


True..but lifetime of PC also depends on quality of Capacitors used in mobo,PSU etc


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah You Mean PPPoE ?



Yeah. Excuse the typo. Now it is corrected.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> how much is the electricity bill?



Well i won't deny the PC might be responsible for a significant part of the electricity bill , but i'm not sure how much , and i didn't even consider worrying about it because it shouldn't be absurdly high. I do my bit to keep it low , screen goes off in 1 minute inactivity, have separate power for the speakers ( this one i don't think matters much ) ... AS far as i knew , ACs and fridge and other heavy appliances take much more power.



Zangetsu said:


> how much is the electricity bill?



Well i won't deny the PC might be responsible for a significant part of the electricity bill , but i'm not sure how much , and i didn't even consider worrying about it because it shouldn't be absurdly high. I do my bit to keep it low , screen goes off in 1 minute inactivity, have separate power for the speakers ( this one i don't think matters much ) ... AS far as i knew , ACs and fridge and other heavy appliances take much more power.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TP-LINK has the best models in the 2-3k price range.if you want adsl modem+router get this:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
if you simply want router you can get this:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com

only better router than above one is asus RT-N13U B1(note B1 as there are other versions too of this model) which supports torrent downloading through its own usb port without need of a pc but it costs ~3000 & you have to do some tweaking.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

If you can afford around 6k, you can get Asus N16. It has the best hardware for the price, and has two USB ports. The signal range is the best among its competitors, and yes, you can download 24x7 using the in-built download manager.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply @whitestar_999 
but..
Can RT-N13 U B1 work as USB Host after some tweaking?

And what about this router: WNR2200 ..Is it better than Asus one?can this work as USB Hub???


----------



## debarshi (Dec 4, 2012)

Just tell me the cheapest option, how can I share a few gigs of files in my home WiFi network, without keeping my PC on for the whole time............ I just bought the Asus Rt-N12LX, so I cant probably buy another one right now


----------



## sunilromy (Dec 4, 2012)

Asus rt-13u b1 official software download master is very much buggy. I faced so much issues with it. I sold it in 1 month. Even after installing ddwrt, thr wer issues like. Hdd spindown, automount issue. Sometimes automatically get halted after couple of hours.

At my place thr r load shedding issue and in this it created loads of issues. I tried various pendrive 500gb seagate portable and various pendrive. But all get halted after power cut or sudden disconnection of internet.

But, now i m gonna try pogplus. Please guys suggest some rigid router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2012)

WNR2200 costs more than asus & has less features so it is not a good choice.tweaking is only required for some particular cases of using inbuilt torrent downloader to download through usb port without using any pc.for more details about asus RT-N13U B1 contact @dashing.sujay(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/86068.html).

@debarshi,without turning on pc only option to share files on wifi is by using pen drive with a router like asus RT-N13U.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 7, 2013)

i have also got asus router but torrent health is zero and no downloads also used ddrwrt without sucess.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 7, 2013)

arko1983 said:


> i have also got asus router but torrent health is zero and no downloads also used ddrwrt without sucess.any help would be appreciated.




1) DId u check if the torrent you downloading have seeders ?  , for testing purpose try with Utorrent 

Q) Did u enable Port forwarding using DD-WRT >Administartion >command>Firewall ?


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 7, 2013)

i am back using asus software.
ya it has lots of seed in utorrent
tried 3 diff torrents but all health 0 in download manager of asus
it worked fine for few days then this prob started.
just checked now only 1 torrent has some heath but it was showing 0 for a long time


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

doesn't new computers support downloads when they are in sleep mode?????????


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 9, 2013)

sunilromy said:


> Asus rt-13u b1 official software download master is very much buggy. I faced so much issues with it. I sold it in 1 month. Even after installing ddwrt, thr wer issues like. Hdd spindown, automount issue. Sometimes automatically get halted after couple of hours.
> 
> At my place thr r load shedding issue and in this it created loads of issues. I tried various pendrive 500gb seagate portable and various pendrive. But all get halted after power cut or sudden disconnection of internet.
> 
> But, now i m gonna try pogplus. Please guys suggest some rigid router.




You have to add following cmd to DD_WRT startup config

echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_disk/0:0:0:0/allow_restart # To avoid HDD spindown



arko1983 said:


> i am back using asus software.
> ya it has lots of seed in utorrent
> tried 3 diff torrents but all health 0 in download manager of asus
> it worked fine for few days then this prob started.
> just checked now only 1 torrent has some heath but it was showing 0 for a long time





Q) Did u enable Port forwarding using DD-WRT >Administartion >command>Firewall ? 





gta0gagan said:


> doesn't new computers support downloads when they are in sleep mode?????????




No 

Sleep and hibernation: frequently asked questions
What is sleep mode? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Buy any cheap android mobilr, add a 32gb micro sd card, download utorrent from playstore and voila you have lowest power consumimg torrent downloader in yhe world!
Doing it since a long time on my Xperia s/ galaxy


----------

